# Is she getting ready to give birth?



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have attached a video with my pregnant molly who has been doing this for the last couple of hours. Is she trying to give birth? I know she is not shimmying.



Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, shes ready. Shes having fish "contractions" it looks like. Prepare for fry! Good luck!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much! I have 2 pregnant mollies but no fry yet! Yeah!!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Do the fry need any specific water conditions such as temperature to survive?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> Do the fry need any specific water conditions such as temperature to survive?


Higher temp in water. BUt other than that no.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Higher temp in water. BUt other than that no.


Thanks!!


----------



## Xplosive55 (Aug 19, 2011)

I took a 2 liter bottle cut the top off pierce very small holes on the botom to let water threw but not the fry attached it in a corner of the tank to put the fry in because the adults will eat the babys. Also take flake food and put it in a plastic bag crush it up very finelly(I mean for 15-20minutes) so its like dust. That will be your baby food that is all they need feed as much as possible litle doses.


----------

